# duck dog name?



## dualsurfacedrives (Mar 10, 2010)

I am about to get a black female labrador for waterfowl hunting, does anyone have any ideas on a good name for a female?


----------



## shootingace (Mar 10, 2010)

how about Lacie just call her Lace as the nickname


----------



## bocephus1 (Mar 10, 2010)

when I get another one I will name her diana,call name ana, after the browning superposed diana grade.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Mar 10, 2010)

my female's call name is nitro...


----------



## wingding (Mar 10, 2010)

Henrietta or Black Betty


----------



## CUOffshore (Mar 10, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> my female's call name is nitro...



For a female, I like "Andrea".  It has a certain ring to it, don't you think?

"kennel up in here... Andrea"


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine girls are Layla and Lucy.


----------



## ngaduck (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine gets called all kinds of names. Most of which cannot be posted on this forum.


----------



## Gofish206 (Mar 10, 2010)

pookie


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 10, 2010)

shug.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 10, 2010)

How about "Delta"


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 10, 2010)

Mrs. Vegas, Dixie Girl, Scarlot, Betty Boop.


----------



## earl2229 (Mar 10, 2010)

bell


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the name John Wayne gave his dog ... dog!


----------



## 300wssm (Mar 10, 2010)

teal   belle   echo


----------



## earl2229 (Mar 10, 2010)

or emma


----------



## Wood Smoke (Mar 11, 2010)

Sister


----------



## gsubo (Mar 11, 2010)

Just named my new male black lab Tripp..my two year old chocolate is Ace.


----------



## SHMELTON (Mar 11, 2010)

How about Aggie?


----------



## RIGSBN8R (Mar 11, 2010)

Our's is named "Bug".


----------



## cch0830 (Mar 11, 2010)

Bailey


----------



## jmrmilner (Mar 11, 2010)

Sadie Mae.  Load up sadie mae


----------



## bird_dawg (Mar 11, 2010)

Liz


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 11, 2010)

Lady Bird, like Hank's dog....


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 11, 2010)

300wssm said:


> I am picking up my black female this weekend from ashland kennels and naming her echo . I  think teal and belle are are good names.



My Dog Maddie, pictured in my avatar came from Ashley.  Best dog I've ever owned.  In my opinion, Ashley is the best around at breeding family oriented hunting labs.  My dog's father is Rascal, which is one of her more popular stud dogs.  They look almost identical.


----------



## Burritoboy (Mar 11, 2010)

If you are going to put in anytime training her, go ahead and save yourself some breath and name her NO-SIT


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Mar 11, 2010)

burritoboy thats prob the lamest joke ive heard on the entire forum


----------



## swamp fox (Mar 11, 2010)

named mine Dixie


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 11, 2010)

cmk07c said:


> Lady Bird, like Hank's dog....



x2.  That's a great name.


----------



## ericflowers (Mar 11, 2010)

kennel up corn cob


----------



## Burritoboy (Mar 11, 2010)

dualsurfacedrives said:


> burritoboy thats prob the lamest joke ive heard on the entire forum



Really??? Oh well, my humor is almost always better in my own mind.  Feel free to just ignore me and my "lame" humor in the future.  

I must have misinterpreted the point of this thread.  You see, when a lame and lazy question like "what should I name my dog" is asked; I just assumed that the bar was already being set kind of low and that any type of second rate joke was actually being encouraged.  Again, my apologies.  I just had no idea that you were being serious.


----------



## pintail30635 (Mar 11, 2010)

mines name is holly for my 5 yr old black and macy for my yellow 7 month old


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2010)

Girl! Sit Girl  Go gettem Girl


----------



## gobbler1 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Best name*

If it is a hunting dog name it reload!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

What about Daisy Duke? Or just Daisy?


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 12, 2010)

Callie,danny,scooter,sammy,penny,


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 12, 2010)

Guys keep the junk out.


----------



## Thompkins1 (Mar 12, 2010)

dualsurfacedrives said:


> does anyone have any ideas on a good name for a female?



susan.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Mar 13, 2010)

Mullet


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ducklin'


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Mar 13, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Ducklin'


Yea, good one.

Should be great when the dog gets older


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 13, 2010)

My grandfather's Chesapeke was named Ducklin'.....great name if ya ask me...


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 14, 2010)

It was the last dog he had before he passed away.


----------



## shortstroke (Mar 14, 2010)

Brandy, Ella, Jazz


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 14, 2010)

we are also trying to name a friend of ours new puppy(Boykin)....we came up with Nelli(short for Benelli), Cheyenne, Dakota, or Remi(short for remington)......


----------



## howl (Mar 14, 2010)

Windy


----------



## housergeorgia1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Riley


----------



## Paddle (Mar 14, 2010)

Splash!


----------



## gdhall (Mar 14, 2010)

Susie


----------



## Fowlplay1665 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Teal or Dixie are good names.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow!...fowlplay...you got it...I think Teal would be awesome for a duck dog(female)!!!!


----------



## willholl79 (Mar 15, 2010)

"Real" duck dogs have one syllable names/nicknames.  Takes less talking to get their attention or give commands.


----------



## theTomWhisperer (Mar 15, 2010)

for a black female, go with jig


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 15, 2010)

I named my first Lab "Rock" because he swam like one.


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 15, 2010)

MICHELLE.......after Michelle Obama


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

i personally like nelli for a girl. i want a male and name him jet


----------



## Thompkins1 (Mar 15, 2010)

willholl79 said:


> "Real" duck dogs have one syllable names/nicknames.



I strongly disagree.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 16, 2010)

I like Layla, Lucy or Lacey


----------



## schreck_1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine is named Remi.  Should have named her Fran since I shoot a Franchi now and have retired the old 870, but i picked that name years ago for my next female dog.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 16, 2010)

Delta(female)Jake(male),Daisy,Moose,Sky,Drake,Bear....take your pick,but PLEASE don't name your dog after any of the Obama family......it would be an insult to your dogs!By the way,that is Castellaw's Chocolate Moose in the avatar with my lil boy, Hunter!Both are Daddys Pride!


----------



## willholl79 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thompkins1 said:


> I strongly disagree.



Many people do disagree.  I was raised around Retriever Field Trials back in the early 80s and 99% of the dogs had short one-syllable names.  Just seems easier.  It's harder to yell a loud, stern "Henrietta" or "Winchester" than a "Buck" or "Rose".


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 16, 2010)

Name them whatever, they all work under the name Darnit! or something like that.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 16, 2010)

obrunson said:


> Name them whatever, they all work under the name Darnit! or something like that.



Train them well and there is usually less of that...although,as Jake ages(10) I have had to start correcting him more lately!I can't wait to post some pictures of his work.I only hate that he will probably go to his grave a virgin and loose this bloodline in the South!Awsome dog/human!


----------



## Thompkins1 (Mar 16, 2010)

willholl79 said:


> Many people do disagree.  I was raised around Retriever Field Trials back in the early 80s and 99% of the dogs had short one-syllable names.  Just seems easier.  It's harder to yell a loud, stern "Henrietta" or "Winchester" than a "Buck" or "Rose".



it might seem easier to some for their dog to have a one syllable name but dont tell me that a retriever with a multi syllable name is not a "real duck dog"


----------



## willholl79 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thompkins1 said:


> it might seem easier to some for their dog to have a one syllable name but dont tell me that a retriever with a multi syllable name is not a "real duck dog"



Didn't mean for you to take it so literally pal.  Kinda like someone saying "real men" drive Fords.  It's all in good fun.


----------



## FSU Sager (Mar 16, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> My Dog Maddie, pictured in my avatar came from Ashley.  Best dog I've ever owned.  In my opinion, Ashley is the best around at breeding family oriented hunting labs.  My dog's father is Rascal, which is one of her more popular stud dogs.  They look almost identical.



I couldn't agree more with this statement. I got my Black Lab, Bodacious, from Ashley three years ago and he is the best dog I have ever had. He came from Asa and Check. He is a great house dog, but definitely has the drive out in the field. (He's not the one in the picture obviously)


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Mar 16, 2010)

Dakota or Koda(kota) Bear for short.


----------



## boothy (Mar 16, 2010)

Mal


----------



## jayjay24 (Mar 16, 2010)

I like Lacie, Sadie, Mace...something along those lines...


----------



## Ryanbig (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a male springer named joe...i call him joe, joey, or joseph when he gets in trouble!


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 17, 2010)

Ralph


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Mar 17, 2010)

Bo or Cojack.


----------



## JShuman (Mar 18, 2010)

Name her "Duckin' Democrat". Call her Oprah.


----------



## muckalee (Mar 18, 2010)

Onyx


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Apr 2, 2010)

i think Zoe would be a good name......georgiaboy88 that is an awesome avatar I AM KENNY POWERS


----------



## sbrown (Apr 3, 2010)

*name*

Gumbo......


----------



## topdaddy (Apr 3, 2010)

*dogs name*

Coot


----------



## jrod_GA (Apr 3, 2010)

spud


----------



## chase870 (Apr 5, 2010)

Shaqueena or La Dasha


----------



## GSURugger (Apr 5, 2010)

chase870 said:


> Shaqueena or La Dasha



dont shaqueena make them bananas?


----------



## bird_dawg (Apr 15, 2010)

Chase 870, I thought the dash was silent


----------



## Scottyhardison (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to agree with Jerry delta a great name for female lab. My uncle had a chocolate female named atta girl he just called her atta


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dancer, Pearl, Onyx, or Jet.


----------



## lakelbr (Apr 22, 2010)

Smutton


----------



## Deerslayer7719 (Apr 22, 2010)

Teal


----------



## Quackersmacker (Jun 10, 2010)

nelli after benelli


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 10, 2010)

foxy, kahlua(lu-lu), bella


----------



## Rusty J. (Jun 20, 2010)

My two black labs are Titan and Bailey.  Also like the name Riley.


----------



## klepperoutdoors (Jun 21, 2010)

We called our female black lab, Gypsy..


----------



## HBC4570 (Jun 21, 2010)

named mine magic, a bit optomistic on my part.the dog was not
gun-shy but was afraid of the water..but to your question, how
about QUACKERS?


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 21, 2010)

i named my male trigger


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jun 21, 2010)

Always been told a dog should live up to its name. You should name the dog when you see her. Here is my favorite name "steel shot susie"


----------



## BFifer (Jun 27, 2010)

Rambo- yeah a male dog name, but what the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, she's a dog and won't know that.

As for other names, I have a Kate and will soon have a Maggie. Next one after that's going to be Fischer.

I'd recommend making sure you select one that doesn't conflict with your commands.

Best of luck with the new retriever.


----------



## Richie27 (Jun 30, 2010)

I named my Chocolate "Banks".  At first because I live in Fairbanks and it seemed to fit but now I realize when I work on cheaty marks he loves to run the BANKS...go figure.


----------

